

Show HN: Deleted, a safer delete UX for web apps - johnotander
http://johnotander.com/deleted/

======
dogweather
I gotta disagree with the entire purpose of this. We should completely abandon
"Are you sure?"-style confirmations.

Instead, we should provide rich feedback for the delete action taken, followed
by the opportunity to undo. Wrap that up into a re-usable library, and that'll
be a real step forward.

~~~
atian
_click_ Oh crap.. erm did I just delete my bank account? Without
confirmation?!

Now sure, you won't find buttons that delete bank accounts often, but that's
beside the point. Some objects hold greater weights than others, and it all
depends on the context. Having a deleted folder with all of your previously
"deleted" bank accounts makes it seem like your interface is one big fun game.

~~~
dogweather
> you won't find buttons that delete bank accounts often, but that's beside
> the point.

I disagree, because in UX, everything is contextual, and one solution doesn't
apply to all problems.

This particular one is so serious, banks usually won't let you delete an
account via the web UI.

But for the particular case you described, it'd be much better to have a
secondary, full screen / red background display explaining the action the
person is about to take, and its results. And no "Are you sure?" pop-up.

In this scenario, a bank would definitely do this anyhow, so adding an extra
popup is just an annoyance.

